# Lmao best pct!



## LeanHerm (Aug 14, 2013)

So apparently this is the best thing since sliced bread when it comes to pct. I signed up on this site when I signed up at ology. Apparently you don't need clomid or nolva. All ÿou need is his product to jump start hpta in a flash. What a scam!! This is exactly how people lose gains and do permanent damage to themselves. This was an email and I'm sure a crap ton of people got his as well.  To you guys who even thought about something different dont. There are reasons why clomid and nolva been around for a while.  Also the human body will recover from a cycle, it just takes longer, you lose gains, and won't get every thing back to normal.


----------



## goesto11 (Aug 15, 2013)

forma means "from"
stanzol - winstrol?
forecast is swoll with a chance of passion? my wallet is ready.


----------



## Bigwhite (Aug 15, 2013)

Haha, funny shit...


----------



## Get Some (Aug 15, 2013)

Elite Fitness is Garbage... The person who "runs the site", George Spellwin... Doesn't even exist. For all we know Need2eatKrispyKremes is running that site


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 15, 2013)

Omg get some wtf bro.  How the hell are you?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 15, 2013)

Get Some said:


> Elite Fitness is Garbage... The person who "runs the site", George Spellwin... Doesn't even exist. For all we know Need2eatKrispyKremes is running that site



You didn't hear? He got the hammer. He's a rec head and was fucking up so they got rid of his fat ass.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 15, 2013)

I like Krispy Kremes..


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Aug 15, 2013)

But I dont understand


----------



## Patriot1405 (Aug 15, 2013)

You mean we shouldn't trust Mr. Supps?  Lol


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 15, 2013)

It's unbelievable what people will buy.  There is so much ignorance out there which is the only reason snake oil salesmen can get away with this shit.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 15, 2013)

"shut up and take my money!"


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 16, 2013)

I have a bridge between NJ and NYC I'll sell you.


----------

